# Pikes Peak



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Any news on the trial?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you sure they have cell coverage at the grounds?


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't think they do, I have tried texting a couple of people that are there and so far nothing.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

No, they don't have coverage. Wife called from a town 30 minutes out last night. Still waiting for info today ...


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Brandon. if you hear anything please post it. Curious minds want to know!!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

I hear ya. I hate waiting. She is staying on/near grounds. So it may be a while. I'll post when I hear. Hopefully someone will hear sooner and post.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Just had part of a conversation ... It's not much, but here's what I got. QAA is going to third series. Dawni and Star are still in!!! This is is Dawni' s first trial/test as a handler. Not even a Jr. 

They are still on the first series with Open. It's tough and moving slow. Martha's dog Disco did good.

Sorry, I tried to get more but lost reception.

Good luck to everyone up there!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open update:

Difficult test, only about 13 did it clean today out of about 55 that ran (correct me if I'm wrong!). There are about 20 left to run in the morning.

Test description:

Quite long retired thrown left. Flyer station closer in, and second bird down is a dead bird thrown right out of the flyer station (mama bird). You then are released and run a blind up under the arc of the mama bird. You come back, and the flyer is shot to the left. You then pick up all marks.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

P.S. - test dog and first few dogs got quite hot, the line to all birds except long bird was high grass mixed with thick sage. I ran 16th and it had gotten a bit breezier and as the day moved on the scattered clouds and breeze kept the heat down somewhat.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Did Slider do it? Sounds like a trick test instead of a test of marking ability. Since I am not there I don't know. Just sayin! I don't expect you to comment.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Marty we wish you were here and Pepper says hi. 

She absolutely smoked the long retired then had to quick handle on the mama bird.

Yes, Slider did the test! He was the third clean dog today.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish I was there as well. I miss you guys!! How was her blind?


----------



## Fourleaf (Jun 1, 2004)

Marty,

I wish you were here too - maybe then when the bird boys didn't show up you could have voluntered to throw the original set up. Dogs need to mark to pick the birds up - no TRICKS.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Fourleaf said:


> Marty,
> 
> I wish you were here too - maybe then when the bird boys didn't show up you could have voluntered to throw the original set up. Dogs need to mark to pick the birds up - no TRICKS.


I definitely would have thrown the birds for you! I am leaving to go do that very thing in a few minutes!! But the weather isn't cool here like it is in CO!!. 

Sounds like you put on a tough one. Good luck today and thanks for judging. I know it takes a lot of your time to volunteer to judge.

P.S. I hope you call back a few handles!


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Any word on call backs for the open. Did the derby start today?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*16 to the fourth in the Open: 1 3 7 10 15 17-20 30 47 54 59 60 62 74

Amateur had an inline triple that got a ton of answers! Rumor has it that the judges illegally bagged three elk last night!!! I guess you could say they had an inline triple!!!! All are ok, car is not...
16 to the 3rd in the Amateur: 2 5 7 10 11 15 1720 34 36 37 40 42 48 50 53

Derby is in the third series tomorrow.

Qual finished today, all I know was 1. Eckett 2. Milligan ....sorry don't know who or other placements.

Beautiful place!!! Only thing bad is that cell service stinks!!! Which might not be all bad  Kudo's to Lainee and her crew for the new grounds and putting on this trial!!

All I know Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Aaron. Good luck today.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

I was asked on another thread to post what I've heard. Not much.... Conversations has been very limited. But here's what I have. Dawni went out with Star in the third in QAA. Viper went out in the 3rd in Derby. Maggie went out in the 4th in the Open. I believe Milligan had 4th in QAA. Only about 15 dogs made it through the first series of the Open without a handle. Sorry, that's it for now.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open
1st-Schrader-Gretzky
2nd-Shih-Mootsie
3rd-Boice-Pacer
4th-Schrader-Ruger
RJ-Milligan-Dealer
Js
Eckett-Zoom
Eckett-Duece
Eckett-Sam
Wright-Darbi

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Are the amateur judges from this trial inviting everybody to an elk barbecue at the next trial?


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Howard, I hope so!!

Amateur results:

1. Esther McCartney and Riley
2. Steve Penny and Boo
3. Larry Morgan and Woody
4. Robby Bickley and Skeeter
RJ Greg and George
JAMS - Aycock/Tubby, Hays/Slider, Lainee/Bullet

Really an excellent Am. Thanks to Susan and Dave for a well-run and fair trial that was fun to run. Beautiful last series!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Esther win the AMATEUR WIN ! An all-age win at 2 1/2 is pretty salty.

Congrats to Schrader on the bookends, 1st & 4th. Of course, I would have preferred if my dog was one of them. But congrats to Tom Vaughn & Linda.

Any word on the derby?


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mark Edwards won with Barb's pup, that's all I know! Congrats to Matk and Barb!


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Mark Edwards won with Barb's pup, that's all I know! Congrats to Matk and Barb!


I'm confused, did you mean Kenny won with Check or did Mark win with Gus?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Lauren, thanks for posting so many results from the trial. Congrats on Slider's JAM.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Ted Shih who qualified Mootsie for the 2011 National


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

And congrats to Gretzky on qualifying for the National Open.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Congratulations to Ted Shih who qualified Mootsie for the 2011 National


Thanks, Dee

Pacer ran a damn nice trial, too - Congratulations to you as well. 

And Gretzky was simply magnificent. When he hit the last series hard, I knew the best Mootsie and I could do was second. But, we'll take it. 

Ted


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice work Ted.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Big congtats to Mr. Penny & Boo!!!

Congrats Tim, The Farmers & Dealer. Sounds like it was a tough test.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Congratulations to Ted Shih who qualified Mootsie for the 2011 National


 
YES!!!!

Congrats TED!!! and Mootsie.

Gooser


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Huge congrats to Ester and Riley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not only did that litter have 150 derby points but 5 out of 6 are QAA and then one that isnt hasnt ran a Q yet and was high point derby dog! Now here winning a Am at 2 1/2 is awesome!!
We are smiling here in TN.
Chad


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Steve and Boo great to hear proud for you!

Jimmy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Full results are posted on EE.

Thank you to our judges for all their patience and flexibility working with new grounds and limited help.

Thank you to all the contestants who helped pull this trial off, we have a small membership and when both our bird boys and live gunners did not show up to work the trial it thinned us out even worse....so a huge thank you to all the contestants who pitched in to help especially on Sunday when we had three full stakes rocking and rolling!

A huge thank you to those club members, the faithful and insane guys, that show up and work their rears off even though FTs aren't your main game...without you we would never pull it off.

Only 361 more days until we get to do it all again! 

Lainee


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Ted for Miss Moo's qualifying and taking 2nd in what sounded like a real tuff Open. 

And to Laniee for a JAM in the AM, when you are running your butt off trying to put a trial on(what little you have left  ). Sorry could not make it to run.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Ted and Mootsie.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go ester and Riley! Awesome, just Awesome for you both!

Joe O


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

just wanted to post a big "thank you" to the Pikes Peak Retriever Club on their hospitality. What a great group of folks! Nice to see such great dog work! And, they had ordered great weather!


----------

